# what are some good tips for sideways shooting (gangstaSTYLE)



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

what are some good tips for shooting sideways


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Check this one out of Bills it has everything you want to know, jeff

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3100-a-how-to-shoot-a-slingshot-video/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

1. Choose an anchor. Anchor is key. Draw to the same anchor point every time. 
2. Align the top and bottom bands one directly on top of the other. SO that it looks as if there is only one band. 
3. Use the top fork as an aiming reference. 
4. Make sure your release is smoother and the ammo is centered in the pouch.

These steps have helped me become very accurate.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

slingshot awesome said:


> what are some good tips for shooting sideways


Most important: Hold your slingshot sideways!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

and release the pouch ......... not the fork frame


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

BY shooting full cant you can align with the the target very easily by getting it behind the bands. The range to the target is easier as well for my set up anything about 10 meters away is directly behind the top fork I raise it up slightly if the target is farther.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

longshot said:


> BY shooting full cant you can align with the the target very easily by getting it behind the bands. The range to the target is easier as well for my set up anything about 10 meters away is directly behind the top fork I raise it up slightly if the target is farther.


I dont understand what you are saying..


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> 1. Choose an anchor. Anchor is key. Draw to the same anchor point every time.
> 2. Align the top and bottom bands one directly on top of the other. SO that it looks as if there is only one band.
> 3. Use the top fork as an aiming reference.
> 4. Make sure your release is smoother and the ammo is centered in the pouch.
> ...


I guess I am doing something wrong, I have tried this method and did not work for me. One day, I place a bottle and started to shoot at it with this method and all the ammo passed above the bottle.Time after time and after some shots, I just used my shooting style without aiming and broke the bottle at the first shot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My method is to tell my self these things each time I get ready to shoot:

center ammo in pouch

keep thumb straight on pouch

light pressure on pouch

Verticalize bands ( Verticalize is not a proper word(Gary slang) but it means to make both bands dead vertical before drawing back-IMPORTANT!

acquire target

draw to same anchor point

release and hold the position afterwards (follow through)

Hope these things help! Flatband


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

From Rufus's video that I can see and the squirrel hunting with flippers website, it's mentioned that when overdrawing, you anchor the pouch position first, then push the fork to the front rather than drawing like a bow. I don't know if that really helps, maybe that will make the anchor point consistent .I did try it but with no success because of lack of practice.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Shooting sideways should not be complicated, it is the only way I shoot and I have no anchor point, I do have my stance which feels right to me. Just draw and release when the shot feels right.. I never really hold my shot just go with it..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Check Bill Hays videos.
Philly


----------

